# Cigars in Milan



## Azo (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll be traveling to Milan, Italy at the end of the week on business. I am unfamiliar with Milan and speak no Italian.

I am pretty sure that I will have some free time while I am there. Can anyone recommend some nice places to buy or smoke cigars in Milan? Are counterfeit Cubans an issue?

Also, does anyone know what the public attitude is regarding smoking cigars (for example, are you likely to be left alone or to be harassed by cigarette smokers). Are there bans on smoking in bars, as are so common here in the States?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Azo


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

There is a nice cigar shop by the Galleria. In the center of Milan there is a cathedral. If you are looking at the mall with the cathedral on your right, it is straight ahead left of the mall entrance.

You can smoke almost anywhere except in the stores. No hassel. The man behind the counter noticed that I had a Joya de Nicaragua Antano in my pocket and commented that they had a hard time finding them, so I gave him mine. He was so thankful, he pulled out a C.A.O. Italia, clipped it, toasted it and lit it for me. They are very friendly there.

No counterfeit Cubans. All real.

Here is the address:
Corso Magenta, 1
20123 Milano (Milano), Italy

- Here is a photo of the Catherdral so you will recognise it.










Looking at this angle, the shop is to your left.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy...now thats a Cathedral. Wonder what it would be like to smoke a fine cigar, looking at that beautfiul piece of architecture. Amazing.

Have fun in Italy man!


----------



## Azo (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys.
The hotel is just a block from the Catherdral, so I will definitely visit the cigar shop.
I'm hoping that there are some nice outdoor cafes where I can chill with a Bolivar and a drink. If they overlook the cathedral -- what a bonus.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

Italy is without a doubt amazing, if you make it to Rome, there is an LCDH located downtown with a very helpful attentive staff and a full selection.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Traveling to Milan in a couple of months on business. Can anyone update me as to the cigar/smoking scene there? I've heard that Noli and La Casa Del Habano are two good places to buy cigars. Any other recommendations? Is public cigar smoking still OK?


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Not many places to smoke inside as I recall. I burned an 898 in the Bulgari lounge when I was there last winter. Its small but very comfortable.


----------

